# CM10 Battery issues



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been running CM10 Nightles for months. One of my friends who dipped into CM10 recently had commented about how bad their battery life was since going to CM10.

I guess it had been so long, I had forgotten.

So, I went back to rooted TW (VRALF2) to check it out.

My battery life is now at least double, and probably triple what I would get out of CM10. While the standby drain is slightly higher on TW (about 0.75% / hour compared to 0.4% / hour on CM10), I find that my drain while the phone is actually in use is tons better on TW. On CM10, I would need to charge my phone in the middle of the day with light use to keep my battery above 75%.

With TW, I don't need to charge at all during the day now, and still have about 80% when I get home at night.

*My question is this: *Are there any JB ROM / builds out there that will get me the very low battery drain I see on TW? I have tried mostly CM10 Nightlies, and tried adding in LeanKernel (which I didn't adjust at all, and saw no real difference from).

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> I have been running CM10 Nightles for months. One of my friends who dipped into CM10 recently had commented about how bad their battery life was since going to CM10.
> 
> I guess it had been so long, I had forgotten.
> 
> ...


I know that in the last week-ish set of nightlies, I've seen a lot of people having this issue with battery drain. I believe it is something called DirectTrack that is holding a partial wakelock not letting the phone sleep (using Better Battery Stats, seeing that the phone never slept and that was the reason why). I've seen this with the Paranoid Android builds I've compiled from PA's source for the SGS3 on US Cellular, which uses CM for some of their "guts" as well. I flashed to Blackbean 5 and LK v1.1.1, and all was normal again.

I remember getting great battery life with TW, and I don't hate TW, but I like options...so I went with custom ROMs. I would say wait until this issue is cleared up (or maybe they have it fixed already?), then see how battery life is then. For me on AOSP ROMs I get about 22 - 26 hours with about 2.5 - 3.5 screen on time.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> I know that in the last week-ish set of nightlies, I've seen a lot of people having this issue with battery drain. I believe it is something called DirectTrack that is holding a partial wakelock not letting the phone sleep (using Better Battery Stats, seeing that the phone never slept and that was the reason why). I've seen this with the Paranoid Android builds I've compiled from PA's source for the SGS3 on US Cellular, which uses CM for some of their "guts" as well. I flashed to Blackbean 5 and LK v1.1.1, and all was normal again.
> 
> I remember getting great battery life with TW, and I don't hate TW, but I like options...so I went with custom ROMs. I would say wait until this issue is cleared up (or maybe they have it fixed already?), then see how battery life is then. For me on AOSP ROMs I get about 22 - 26 hours with about 2.5 - 3.5 screen on time.


Hi, RMarkwald - That may be true, but I don't think I've ever seen battery life similar to TW on any incarnation of CM10. I've been off CM10 for about 2 weeks now. I think that I just got used to faster burn rate. I was probably also convinced things were better (mistakenly) by the significantly better Deep Sleep battery sipping.

AzJazz


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

See http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34680-battery-drain-aosp/


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Hi, RMarkwald - That may be true, but I don't think I've ever seen battery life similar to TW on any incarnation of CM10. I've been off CM10 for about 2 weeks now. I think that I just got used to faster burn rate. I was probably also convinced things were better (mistakenly) by the significantly better Deep Sleep battery sipping.
> 
> AzJazz


True, I do recall having great battery life with TW as well, like 1.5 days worth with 3 hours avg. screen on time. While I don't get that with Blackbean 5, I still get 24 hours, so I can call that a win. I do like some of the features that TW has (first phone I've owned that used TW), and honestly I don't hate it. The SGS3 on US Cellular took a little longer to get its own custom recovery and AOSP ROMs, so for a good 1.5 months I was just running stock TW, and didn't mind at all.


----------

